# Waiting out the "zombie attack" - Covid-19 hunkering down activities



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 19, 2020)

While some of us are everyday homebodies, others have been used to flitting about at will. No matter which group you're in, I'm sure we'll all be a little stir crazy by the time this moment in time passes. So what are you doing to pass the time? Have you picked up a new hobby? Working on polishing an old skill or learning a new one? Have you found a delightful video of people doing uplifting things to entertain us? (As an aside, I've seen at least two different news stories about high school a cappella groups "performing", creating their little concert through the powers of the internet while safely ensconced in their respective homes. Delightful!) Did you discover any place offering free viewing opportunities for TV, videos, concerts? In other words, how are you keeping sane???

As for me, I dragged my old charcoal pencils out of my even older pencil case in hopes of seeing if my sketching skills from very long ago can be brought to life again. Now all I have to do is find some sort of passable sketching paper. I might have given all of mine away to the kids across the street. 

More importantly, let's all check in regularly at DC to let each other know that things are OK in our respective cocoons. There are far too many of us in the susceptible age group for bad things to happen. Stay safe, all.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 19, 2020)

*CG*, I've been seeing all these folks giving hints and trick on doing their respective "Spring Cleaning Chores" to help pass the time stuck indoors.

Now, wouldn't this be the perfect opportunity for you and Himself
to finish up "getting the old homestead" ready to sell?
HMMMM??!! Wink wink, hint hint, nudge nudge


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 19, 2020)

Sure, *K-Girl*, we could clean and patch and paint. Only problem is I can't imagine the housing market being robust after we're all done with this halt in civilization. The stock market has lost 1/3 its value since it peaked. People are being told to stay at home - with no work, most people are not being paid. Bills, however, are still rolling in. I think the economy will need several years to bounce back once the all clear sign is given for Covid.

Besides, our kids (and our daughter's SO) were going to come into town and help with the heavy lifting. That's probably not going to happen since, you know, they'll all be recovering financially from the aftermath of weeks out of work.

Besides, I'd rather cook than clean. 

I think we're gonna be here for a while...


----------



## taxlady (Mar 19, 2020)

Someone pointed out that it might not be a good idea to do major organizing now, if you hadn't planned on doing it. You might get everything dragged out before you realize you need storage bins and run out of energy before your order arrives. Then, you are living in a house with everything everywhere. The person who wrote that spoke from personal experience (not me), but it sounds like a good warning to me.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 19, 2020)

From CBC (Canadian public broadcasting): There's a massive free catalogue of Indigenous films online — and we have 6 picks to get you started


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 19, 2020)

So true *Taxy*! 

I'm in the "flitting about at will" Camp, I have a hard time sitting still 



So when we first started out on this journey,
I made up a list of "chores" I do not like, but need to do 
Most of them are small, don't take alot of time to do,
so I'm taking one a day to keep myself busy.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 19, 2020)

I read that someone had been planning to go out for lunch and shopping with a friend. So, they modified the plans a little. They met at a fast food place and used the drive through to get their meals. Then, they sat in the parking lot with their cars next to each other and had lunch with their speaker phones on. Afterwards, they each did some online shopping and held phones up to the window to show each other what they bought.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 19, 2020)

Meanwhile, I still go into work everyday and don a mask, a gown and gloves.  I pester old folks about their pain, range of motion, balance, teeth, while paying attention to their hearing, vision and understanding conversation. I look in their ears, eyes and mouths. When I am done torturing about 5-7 folks, I go back to my office, close the door and remove my protective gear. Then I hang out at the computer and put all the data into forms. Once done, I submit the forms for payment for their care.

Life for me has not changed, but I do get to dress up.  Apparently they are playing a "Drive By" game with Nerf guns and balls tonight...I should have stayed.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 19, 2020)

That sounds like a blast PF!!! Love Nerf Ball/Gun drive by-s, 
we occupied our Nieces and Nephews one Spring Break with those
as Mom & Dad took their holiday 

What I keep seeing on Social Media sites is encouragement
to do Virtual Museum Tours online.

May I humbly recommend this one?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5XIa3Zr_lg


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 19, 2020)

I'll send the link to the Activities Director.  He's been looking for fun things to run on the big screen.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 19, 2020)

The first day of spring is this evening.  Right about the time it's going to start snowing.    I really want to get out in the yard for spring clean up.  It's still too early here to begin this any year, so this is no different.  Patience and warmer weather.

Rather than moping about what I can't do, here is some things I can do.

Learn to make Tamales.     Watch some YouTube how-to's   and see if this is even feasible.  

SO bought a Huge can of yeast (2 lb?  4 lb?) from Sam's/ Costco   We both can play with dough.   Neither of us have made bread in decades.  Now's a good time and we both are looking forward to this.  I think the Kitchen Maid has a dough hook.

We have books Books BOOKS  waiting for that rainy day to read.   That rainy day is here.   I/we read all the time anyway.  I can only read for a few hours at a time, then have to get up and do something different.  

I re-upholstered SO's dining room chairs this winter.   She ordered fabric/supplies on line.  Thought that was a good project.  I do believe, if I know her, and I do,  she has a honey-do list she can recite in her sleep.  

PBS members and Amazon Prime members can watch the original *Julia Child French Chef series.  * Good.  I only remember snatches of those programs.  Except how to make an omelet.  She made em' by the dozens rolled right off the pan voila' magic.  I have that one practically memorized.  I make scrambled eggs.    

We're healthy, we're happy and we are staying IN.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm still working, but mainly outdoor projects.  As long as we can get materials, we will keep going.


At home, it is time to start getting ready to plant.  Still have the fall garden going strong, arugal and beet greens, but now time to plant the spring one.  trying to save seeds from the arugala.


If things really shut down, I will end up painting and roofing my house as far as the materials I have on hand hold up.  Then interior trim, drywall skimming, hanging my vintage lamp collection and maybe I'll finally get to repairing my pinball machine.


Lots to do.  However, I would rather keep working.  Makes eating and paying the bills a lot easier.


----------



## cookieee (Mar 20, 2020)

Things haven't really changed for me.  i started months ago to start weeding out my cooking binders out here in my office.  For almost 40 years I have been collecting recipes, and enough is enough.  I want to make room out here for all the cookbooks that are sitting in a bookcase in my bedroom.  I was going through the cookbooks and making copies of what few recipes I wanted to keep and then stacking the books in a corner till I decide what to do with them. Maybe when this is all over, I might put them up for sale. 

I also have been enjoying reading. As they say "so many books, so little time" lol


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 20, 2020)

I stopped at our little convenience store for a large cup of ice water ($0.47). They have signs up that per our Governor, they have to get our self serve for us. I watched the fella use hand sanitizer and he got my water.  The young man at the counter said, "Ice water? Enjoy, this one's on me."  How nice, I may be able to drink it fast enough the go back for my free refill.


----------



## Farmer Jon (Mar 20, 2020)

I am self quarantined for the weekend. We have plenty of beer and food.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 21, 2020)

*Waiting out the &quot;zombie attack&quot; - Covid-19 hunkering down activities*

I have plenty of projects around the house.   Home Depot and Lowe’s are considered “essential businesses” so they remain open.
Oh, and I also have plenty of beer and food.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 14, 2020)

A local TV station in Cleveland has a creative Morning show. One of the reporters is doing a daily "What Day is This?"segment. Todd Meany's Monday was a great deadpan, but you can see his daily update on their website every day.

Fox 8 News in the Morning


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 14, 2020)

Doctors are doing E-Visits with IPads, wonder how they are billing this when they are not face-to-face with the patient. The nurse with the IPad is doing all the work.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 14, 2020)

Mid September we started to put an addition onto the house.. Seven months later it was finally completed...almost.  We couldn't stand having the work crew invade our space any longer so we kicked them out and DH and I are finishing a few details.   The addition was an entry way, bedroom and bathroom.  Before we added the rooms, we had the house on the market to sell and did a quite of bit of staging.  That meant rounding up a lot of stuff and putting it in storage.  So now the sorting, organizing and rearranging has begun.. I have to take this stuff slow or I get overwhelmed.  Last week I had a serendipitous event.  My sister from AZ called me and asked if I would make her some cloth face masks.  My sewing room was not set up yet but I decided to stop the organizing and set up a bare bones sewing area.  And that has made me very happy!  I decided the new bedroom needs a new quilt and I am working on a design.  I do work every day on moving furniture around, mostly bookshelves for books and material.  Gardening season has begun, well, mostly weeding.  I walk 4 mornings a week with  my sister and neighbor.  Do a lot of cooking and baking and a bit of cleaning.  Since our bridge playing group can't get together I have been playing bridge online.  Dh is still working full time so I have a lot of alone time to do my projects.  Not going stir crazy here!  I love not having many commitments.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 15, 2020)

I just ordered 50 yards of 1/4 inch elastic. I did make three masks for myself last week before grocery shopping. However, I had only 1" elastic. I cut it in half - worked out OK. Until I tossed them into the wash.  I should have put them into my mesh laundry bags to isolate them from the big items tumbling around. When they came out the elastic had frayed into individual strands...if they weren't broken and bunched together. At least my elastic should arrive in plenty of time before I need to shop again. In the meantime I can wash, iron, cut, and pleat more material into masks up to the point where I'll need to insert the elastic. I want to make masks for Himself, my kids, a couple of neighbors...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 15, 2020)

CG, pony tail holders work, too.  Most of our masks use them. The facility made 160 masks and are looking to make more.


----------



## jabbur (Apr 15, 2020)

Schools have been closed for a month now. Since I am auxiliary staff and the teaching has moved to online, there is little need for interpreters. So while the teachers are holding online office hours and attending staff meetings through Zoom, I'm stuck at home. I've been cooking nearly every night. Something I haven't done for a while since many evenings I'd be going to some kind of church or community event after school. We occasionally order food from local restaurants for take out. I managed to sort through 3 file drawers of papers. Sorted me winter clothes and packed them up. Just generally piddling around the house. I'm generally a homebody but I miss my daily interactions with the kids and singing with my 2 choirs.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 15, 2020)

For the past, oh I don't know, maybe 2 years, I've had an old box
filled with family photos that my Mother had stashed in one of
her closets.



DH said, "How did you get her to give you this?"
I explained to Mom that I would digitize them for her.
I started to do so awhiles back, but my computer AND
printer/scanner died.
I've replaced both to newer and improved models and
have just in the past week, started back up.
I think once I'm done, I'll put them all into some nice
Photo Albums for her too, I know she likes to sit and 
look at old albums.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 15, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> CG, pony tail holders work, too.  Most of our masks use them. The facility made 160 masks and are looking to make more.


I don't have any of the elastic ones around here, just fabric ones that look like mini scrunchies. Since I don't plan on going out for at least another week, more like two, I decided if I needed to get something online it should be plain elastic.


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 15, 2020)

We're planning to reopen in two weeks..still going in daily and working on the renovations and cleaning...trying to keep the same routine so it's not a shock to our system when we have to go back for 8-9 hours a day...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 15, 2020)

I bet you guys can't wait until you can resume somewhat of a normal life again, *Roch*. So, pretty much like the rest of us. 

I (foolishly) thought I would use this situation to get some serious work done around here. So far, all I've managed to accomplish is wishful cleaning...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 15, 2020)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I bet you guys can't wait until you can resume somewhat of a normal life again, *Roch*. So, pretty much like the rest of us.
> 
> I (foolishly) thought I would use this situation to get some serious work done around here. So far, all I've managed to accomplish is *wishful cleaning*...




I love that!  I'm stealing that line *CG*


----------



## pepperhead212 (Apr 15, 2020)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I don't have any of the elastic ones around here, just fabric ones that look like mini scrunchies. Since I don't plan on going out for at least another week, more like two, I decided if I needed to get something online it should be plain elastic.


I had to get some elastic, too, as I have a lot of N95 masks, but I got them so long ago, getting deals on them, that the rubber straps break the first or second time I use them.  So I got some thin (1/8") elastic - the only one available, as thicker ones were gone, or only available in huge quantities - then weaved 3 together, until it seemed about the right length, tied off the other end, and sewed 2 of them on a mask, with kevlar thread (it will outlast the elastic!).  Worked great!  I also tried some without weaving, but the weaving worked better, and didn't really take long.  So far, I've got 4 masks done.  I didn't even realize that these masks were N95 - I just got them because they were supposed to be much better than those one strap five for a dollar masks, for filtering wood dust, in my workshop.


2020-04-12_04-18-54 by pepperhead212, on Flickr


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 15, 2020)

I've been making masks too. I was going to help one of the organizations here with their mask-making as they had too many fabric cutters and not enough sewers, but it turns out they wanted everyone to BYO sewing machine to their facility. They didn't want people to sew them at home as those masks never made it back to the organization. So I said forget it and will continue to cut, sew, and donate my masks from the comfort of my home.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 15, 2020)

We have three ladies sewing masks, we need enough for four day turn around for all the employees. I know I have two more Vog Masks, somewhere, but do you think I can find them? Haven't seen them for 5 years. I do have one, but saving it as my personal mask for shopping.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 15, 2020)

Here's something that I did yesterday ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uhf7z64UEQs&t=3s

It rained pretty good the past few days and washed away
the Hopscotch that I drew, but that's ok, `cuz it gave me
the opportunity to do this ... fun and fun for the kiddos.


----------



## Just Cooking (Apr 16, 2020)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I (foolishly) thought I would use this situation to get some serious work done around here. So far, all I've managed to accomplish is wishful cleaning...



This is sooo us.. Jeannie and I talked about all the things we could accomplish while staying home.. Yeah, right..  

So far, the only thing we have accomplished is becoming world class movie watchers. We have surpassed the number of watched movies of the past 10 years.. 

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 16, 2020)

We've been binge watching TV. Our daughter hooked us up with Prime. We decided to watch *one* episode of Mrs. Maisel. One. Didn't work...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 16, 2020)

Cooking Goddess said:


> We've been binge watching TV. Our daughter hooked us up with Prime. We decided to watch *one* episode of Mrs. Maisel. One. Didn't work...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 22, 2020)

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...I (foolishly) thought I would use this situation to get some serious work done around here. So far, all I've managed to accomplish is wishful cleaning...



I'm making progress on that cleaning thing. Since my above post, I actually, really, IRL got the living room done. Did it over four days time, but it's not like we're entertaining anyone.

I've even managed to lose three pounds... without trying. I think maybe I should start trying!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 23, 2020)

I used the method in this video to make a mask. I didn't use a sock. I used part of the sleeve of an old, cotton turtleneck.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnBIXHQy524

This is what it looks like. Good enough for taking the garbage to the curb.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 28, 2020)

Dear Beach, 



I miss you so much.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Apr 29, 2020)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've even managed to lose three pounds... without trying. I think maybe I should start trying!


Same thing happened here, without trying, though the main thing is staying out of the kitchen much of the day.  I've lost just under 15 lbs, and I think it's from spending almost the entire day outside frequently, and only coming in to refill my iced tea glass.  This is only going to happen a while longer, then I will want to be inside...in the AC.


----------



## laughlaugh (Apr 30, 2020)

I've been cleaning and spending a lot of time by the window in general.

I don't like a mess, and I'm trying my best to keep things clean, which is easy coz I live by myself. My girlfriend tends to toss clothes, books, and other things around, so I'm glad she's not with me right now. Haha. I'm sure she feels the same way about me constantly picking up things from the ground and trying to find a place for them.

Other than that i'm reading a lot more now with the time I save on commutes and just relaxing after work. I'm a serious mid-distance runner (10 k in less than 37 minutes), so not being able to run is troubling but I'm doing some strength work at home, improvizing with resistance bands and mild weights. I realized I'd like to invest in a really basic (read as not too expensive) but effective home gym.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 30, 2020)

I've been walking uptown to a recently opened distillery.  They are giving away hand sanitizer and selling their products, 2 hours a day, twice a week.  I discovered they are selling green chile infused vodka.  I couldn't imagine what that would be like, so I bought a bottle, you know, supporting a new local business.  It is a bit unnerving smelling green chile as you raise a glass of spirits, but it really is good. This gets me out twice a week!


----------



## Linda0818 (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm pretty much doing the same old thing. I'm a homebody and I'm still working (although limited hours) so things aren't much different. With the exception of not being able to jolt out of my house anytime I feel like it and go shopping. I'm one of those weirdos who truly enjoys grocery shopping and I miss it so much. 

I've been avoiding the grocery store, unless I absolutely have to go, and doing most of my shopping online. That's about it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 30, 2020)

Our real estate tax bill is due tomorrow. I usually just drive through the town hall lot on my way to the library and drop off the payment in their drop box. Easy-peasy. Well, it's sloppy cold weather outside, our library is closed...and I really didn't want to go out. Yay, I could pay online for a mere quarter! They used to charge more for a bank transfer, hence the drop-off trip. Hopefully we'll be back to library trips before the next payment in three months. 



Linda0818 said:


> I...I'm a homebody...so things aren't much different. With the exception of not being able to jolt out of my house anytime I feel like it and go shopping. I'm one of those weirdos who truly enjoys grocery shopping and I miss it so much...


You ARE my sister from another mother, *Linda*! We're homebodies (Himself is a near hermit), and I love and miss grocery shopping. I miss browsing through the produce department. Now I just pick and roll.


----------



## Linda0818 (Apr 30, 2020)

Cooking Goddess said:


> You ARE my sister from another mother, *Linda*! We're homebodies (Himself is a near hermit), and I love and miss grocery shopping. I miss browsing through the produce department. Now I just pick and roll.



I do the same thing. Especially since I wear a mask when I go to the store. 10 minutes or less into my shopping trip, I feel like I'm suffocating and can't wait to hit the parking lot to get that thing off my face. Like you, I enjoyed grocery shopping. But now I hurry up to find the things I need (which is not always possible) so I can get the heck outta there. I just don't enjoy it anymore. And being the homebody that I am, it's really all I had as an 'outlet' to go do some "me time" and find yummy things for exciting new meals for my son and I.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 1, 2020)

bethzaring said:


> I've been walking uptown to a recently opened distillery.  They are giving away hand sanitizer and selling their products, 2 hours a day, twice a week.  I discovered they are selling green chile infused vodka.  I couldn't imagine what that would be like, so I bought a bottle, you know, supporting a new local business.  It is a bit unnerving smelling green chile as you raise a glass of spirits, but it really is good. This gets me out twice a week!



Bet that vodka would make a real nice Bloody Mary!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 1, 2020)

Linda0818 said:


> I do the same thing. Especially since I wear a mask when I go to the store. 10 minutes or less into my shopping trip, I feel like I'm suffocating and can't wait to hit the parking lot to get that thing off my face. Like you, I enjoyed grocery shopping. But now I hurry up to find the things I need (which is not always possible) so I can get the heck outta there. I just don't enjoy it anymore. And being the homebody that I am, it's really all I had as an 'outlet' to go do some "me time" and find yummy things for exciting new meals for my son and I.


I went to a party once where someone had some jalapeño vodka. I can't remember what kind of drink they were making with it, but it was tasty.


----------



## Linda0818 (May 1, 2020)

Sounds like something that would blow me outta my chair, haha.


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (May 1, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Bet that vodka would make a real nice Bloody Mary!


 
Agree. Or a Bloody Caesar!

 Wish we could get that Vodka here in Canada - we usually get new spirits sometime after the U.S. has them - so maybe it'll show up here soon.


----------



## taxlady (May 1, 2020)

How hard could it be to infuse some vodka with hot peppers?


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (May 1, 2020)

Yes, I don't disagree, but I think it should be the right type of pepper(s) with both flavor and some heat - the types of peppers readily available here are limited, and I suspect that Jalapeno or Serrano, e.g., might provide heat, but not the sought after taste & heat on a uniform & lasting basis.


I feel it's likely the vodka maker infuses the spirits with the selected peppers during the distillation process to provide the overall non-varying and lasting taste they want to achieve.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 1, 2020)

Recipes Make Magic said:


> Yes, I don't disagree, but I think it should be the right type of pepper(s) with both flavor and some heat - the types of peppers readily available here are limited, and I suspect that Jalapeno or Serrano, e.g., might provide heat, but not the sought after taste & heat on a uniform & lasting basis.
> 
> I feel it's likely the vodka maker infuses the spirits with the selected peppers during the distillation process to provide the overall non-varying and lasting taste they want to achieve.


They frequently use Hatch green chiles in New Mexico because they're pretty much the state fruit [emoji38] Any pepper you like can be used for this. As I mentioned above, I've had jalapeño-infused vodka and it was pretty good. Also, I see no reason why the distiller must have done the infusion during the distillation process, or why homemade has to be exactly the same as what a particular distiller made. I made limoncello last year and - horrors! - I used Meyer lemons instead of whatever they use in Italy. My friend of Italian descent said it was better than her mom's 

"the overall non-varying and lasting taste they want to achieve"

I don't really understand this. Non-varying and lasting taste? What makes you think this is a goal for them?


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (May 1, 2020)

Well, as an example, it took many years of trial and error for French spirit makers to perfect the taste of Gran Marnier to their liking, which involved  widely testing out various distilling techniques for both the specific type of orange peel used, and well as the varying eau de vie, or cognac brandies, not to mention the ageing processes too.

A number of people I know, myself included, have tried to replicate GM at home, as well as several other different flavored spirits and liqueurs - but none that I recall were satisfied that the taste and finish of the home-made products they developed were as good or better than the store-bought version.


The actual distillers generally used the infusion distillation processes of their eventual choosing after much testing because they obviously must have felt the end product would have the most appeal as to taste, and would retain the most stability without undue deterioration over time.


I believe the same thinking applies to most, if not all, the different flavored distillery made products like the vodka product discussed here.


Others can think what they like, and I'll do the same. That's my .02.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 1, 2020)

Recipes Make Magic said:


> The actual distillers generally used the infusion distillation processes of their eventual choosing after much testing because * they obviously must have felt the end product would have the most appeal as to taste, and would retain the most stability without undue deterioration over time... *
> 
> Others can think what they like, and I'll do the same. That's my .02.


Or maybe the process was less time-consuming and therefore more profitable? [emoji2368] I don't know, I've never tried to distill anything. But if you don't want to try it while presumably you have plenty of time, it's no skin off my nose, as they say [emoji38]

I guess you're looking for a standard of perfection that I don't feel the need to achieve. If I try something and it tastes good, it's a success as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 1, 2020)

Recipes Make Magic said:


> Agree. Or a Bloody Caesar!
> 
> Wish we could get that Vodka here in Canada - we usually get new spirits sometime after the U.S. has them - so maybe it'll show up here soon.



I would love a Bloody Caesar for my dinner tonight.  I may have to settle for a V-8 juice with Hatch green chilies added.   Not a big drinker, no vodka in the house and I'm not driving back to town tonight.


----------



## kleenex (May 1, 2020)

taxlady said:


> How hard could it be to infuse some vodka with hot peppers?



Well if did use a pepper you better make it one that counts and being so high up north you may not get the pepper you want.

How about some hot sauce instead??


----------



## taxlady (May 1, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I would love a Bloody Caesar for my dinner tonight.  I may have to settle for a V-8 juice with Hatch green chilies added.   Not a big drinker, no vodka in the house and I'm not driving back to town tonight.



Well, a bloody Mary made with V-8 is called a bloody granola. A bloody Mary with no booze is a Virgin Mary. So, your drink is a virgin granola .


----------



## taxlady (May 1, 2020)

kleenex said:


> Well if did use a pepper you better make it one that counts and being so high up north you may not get the pepper you want.
> 
> How about some hot sauce instead??



I may not have the same choice of hot peppers you guys have, but I get a pretty good variety. If I wanted hot sauce in the vodka, I would probably just add it to the drink.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 1, 2020)

taxlady said:


> Well, a bloody Mary made with V-8 is called a bloody granola. A bloody Mary with no booze is a Virgin Mary. So, your drink is a virgin granola .



I'll stick with V-8 with a tad of Tabasco and crushed celery seed.  Wish I had the prawns to go with!


----------



## bethzaring (May 2, 2020)

Here is the actual product. When I asked what the heck to you do with this stuff, the first recommendation was bloody mary.  Since I keep a simple syrup on hand, I have only made a gimlet; 1 1/2 ounce vodka and 1/2 ounce simple syrup.  There is no heat to this vodka, just an unmistakable green chile flavor.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 7, 2020)

Well, so far I haven't done a darn thing with my sketching pencils... but I did darn a pair of sox. [emoji38] However, I think one home schooling mom found a project for her kids. I guess you have to be creative when you can't go door-to-door...


----------



## blissful (May 16, 2021)

Cooking Goddess, I realize this is a year old thread but I was wondering if you found some good sketching paper? 



I had started, or restarted an old hobby of drawing and watercolor painting. 

For sketching, or light water coloring, I liked the Canson Montval watercolor paper coil bound sets in the 300 grams/sq meter and the Canson Mix Media 160 g/m coil bound book. Both have detachable pages. I use heavy arches or legion stonehenge paper for more wet endeavors. 



I'm more of a painter and less of a sketcher but there are FB groups focused on sketching and drawing. The stuff I saw there is phenomenal. People will share their opinions on drawing and sketching supplies there, and another resource for materials is youtube.


----------



## Andy M. (May 16, 2021)

Not sure how I missed this thread. 

For the past year or so I have been rewriting my home cookbook. I'm reviewing each category (poultry, breads, desserts, etc) to delete recipes I would never make, updating the format of recipes, standardizing the ingredient abbreviations, etc.

I have moved the printer up into the dining room so I have ready access. (I had to buy a new printer), bought a new 3" binder, dividers and paper.

I work t it periodically. Not fast enough for SO.


----------

